# Hello everyone!



## Jon (Jul 18, 2007)

Hello! Jeff frightner has been on my case now for sometime to join this forum. I guess now is a good time!! You may know me from other halloween forums. Hope to have a good time in this forum. -Jon


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Greetings and Velcome!!!! We met last nite in chat. Hope ya like your new home!!!! :devil: and watch out for FE, hes a mean one!  LOL j/k


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

It was nice chatting with ya last nite Jon! Glad Jeff finally wore ya down and ya joined! Hope to talk with ya again! If ya need anything just scream! :devil: :>


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome to THE forum.

You'll like it here.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Hi Jon - welcome!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Well Jon, about time!! lol

Glad to see you make it here!!


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Damn fangsie the man has been here two minutes and your already monopolizing his time. Save some meat for the rest of us... LMAO. HI JON!!!! Im sure you will like it here. Great peeps, lots of fun. I missed you at the other forum, are you jon there too? ANYHOOOOO watch out for fangs...she'll take a bite outta ya. 



Fangs said:


> It was nice chatting with ya last nite Jon! Glad Jeff finally wore ya down and ya joined! Hope to talk with ya again! If ya need anything just scream! :devil: :>


----------



## nicole (Aug 12, 2006)

welcome to the forum


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

Dang Fangsy.... 2 welcomes to him lol.... Hi ya Jon!!!! Sorry I missed ya in chat... I'm usually there... Maybe I'll catch ya there sometime!!! Glad ya found us... Watch out.... We are quite addicting


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Howdy and welcome


----------



## Death Master (Jul 1, 2007)

Welcome Jon


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome. Any friend of FE's has to fit right in.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Hey Jon..
Fe just wanted another victim for Rare Photos


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

hell o & welcome


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

Welcome to a new victim....er....member!


----------



## Ghoulbug (Apr 24, 2007)

Welcome Jon......I'm sure you will enjoy us.....


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Oh! (in his best flaming character) Enjoy ME first! 

Welcome to our insanity!


----------

